# Horse Magazines



## SpringDach (Jan 13, 2011)

Recommendations please for the best Horsey magazine for an 11 year old girl who is new to riding?

I had been looking at 'Horse & Pony', but I believe that has folded. 
So now I'm looking to gift a subscription to PONY magazine. What do you think?

I don't want something too grown up that won't draw her in, but also not to young for her age....:confused1:


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

Horse & Pony, and Pony magazines are still around  H&P has just had a revamp. 

I think they would be your best best, as the other magazines can be a bit boring for younger riders.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was a child I started with the horse and hound! maybe because that were the only one around at the time! It was never really child reading matter and guess it has not changed! But sure there have been many many more come onto the market since then! Have you looked online at the bigger publishers like aceville - also by subscribing you can often save a very good wedge! Also a lool in one of the biggers WHS/s may give you some idea.
DT


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

I would recommed either horse&pony or Pony maginzines as they are colourful and seem to have quite a few pictures


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

My Daughter had Your Horse at that age ,as she found the other mags a bit "kiddy".Then again ,she was super serious about her riding ,choosing to do dressage rather than jumping and pony club games !


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

I heard that Horse & Pony magazine folded last year - am not sure if it has since been resurrected.

Other magazines that might suit

Pony
Horse & Rider
Your Horse


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

The PONY magazines are full of easy-to-understand advice, and are colourful & information packed.

I'd recomend PONY or Horse & Pony.


----------

